# Preamplificador pasivo.



## 1963 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Quisiera saber si existe alguna forma de conexión para realizar un preamplificadorfcador pasivo de audio, manteniendo fija la impedancia de salida.

Se pueden utilizazar transformadores para este proposito, pero no en esta mi idea. Pienso en una combinacion de commutador rotatico de 24 posisicones combinando las resistencias en seri y paralelo. Bueno no se si me explicado bien. 

http://www.dact.com/html/attenuator_datasheet.html

Tambien tengo entendido que lo realizan con optoacopladores.

Un saludo.


----------



## crazysound (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola 1963, no existe un preamplificador pasivo.

Chau!


----------



## jorge alejandro (Sep 12, 2009)

claro que existe de 5 bandas mas una de volumen no necesita alimentacion como la vez mira este esquema no e podido hacerlo aun
porque no se muy bien como encontrar los valores de los ceramicos osea a que equivalle 22nf con que codigo etc si algien me explicara eso seria genialhttp://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm chau


----------



## RaFFa (Sep 13, 2009)

como dijo crazysound *no hay preamplificador pasivos* en tal caso lo que tu verias seria un ecualizador o un pequeño control de volumen pasivo, pero la señal nunca se amplificaria, ya que no hay ningun componente activo.


----------

